# first grow!, OG kush indoor soil... Lots of pictures!



## sykodelic (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for checking my journal!
This is my first grow and so far so good... Here's a little about my grow and room set up.

Indoor
Soil
Nutes- GH plus other stuff...
Environment- 10x10
10k btu A/C
Co2 tank+ sentinel regulator
sentinel chhc1 controller takes care of co2 and climate control 
wall mount fans
vented hoods attached to 740cfm inline.

Lighting- T5 flourescent for vegging
2- 1000k HPS for flowering 
walls painted flat ultra white + panda film covering other surfaces

odor control- CAN-Lite 100 filter.

A little bit about the plants...
2 OG kush clones grown in rockwool which i transplanted onto soil.
I topped one of them and am LSTing the other one.
They're been grown in a box while I was setting up the room and they'll be moved to the big room for flowering in about a week...

I would appreciate any feedback or suggestions, thanks!


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 23, 2011)

Day 1- 5

this is how the clones looked like on day 1 of my grow...







this is day 5...


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 23, 2011)

By day 8 they had already grown a few inches





























I topped one of the plants on day 5 in 3 different places... 2 of the 3 started growing 2 growths out of them, the other one started growing 3 and here is a pic of that one 3 days after being cut.


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 24, 2011)

Today is day 13 and I took these pics about 4 hrs ago... you can see how one of the plants is tied down and the other is not... both are still doing very well and Ive had absolutely no problems with them...If anyone has any suggestions or comments go ahead and leave them here! =) thanks!






















Remember the tip that was growing 3 stems? here it is on day 13


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 24, 2011)

those are going to be awsome. wow man. u r entering an epic grow. og kush? just the best bud ever. hands down.
r u really growing 2 plants under 2 1000 watters with co2? u might be my idol. great stuff. 
are u going to be adding any sweet to the flowering cycle? i hope so. i do.


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 24, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> those are going to be awsome. wow man. u r entering an epic grow. og kush? just the best bud ever. hands down.
> r u really growing 2 plants under 2 1000 watters with co2? u might be my idol. great stuff.
> are u going to be adding any sweet to the flowering cycle? i hope so. i do.


thanks man! well at first im gonna try using 1 light, but since im growing both of them different they might be very different in stature, so im gonna wait and see but if their difference is too much im gonna use both lights... 
For sugars ill be using bud candy =)


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Are the trays under them emptied after watering or do they sit in the runoff water? whats your soil ph right now? How have you been deciding when to water? how often and how much are you feeding them? 
Your doing good. it might take you a bit to get the setup dialed in perfectly but thats normal. 
I asked the questions b/c they look kind of droopy in some pics and the tips of the leaves curling and The bottom leaves cupping up real bad and droopy and yellowing.(the third pic you posted on your third post shows it well, along with developing burning of the leaf tips)


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 25, 2011)

i water them when the pots are light and I water them slowly, and as soon as i see any run off i stop and usually theres only very little so i let it sit there... I used to water them every 3 days but now that they're growing so big they soak up all the water in a little over 2 days... i give them about a quarter gallon each.
As far as Ph goes... ive been growing these for 15 days with no ph tester but im buying one tomorrow coz i just got paid today, so ill edit this post tomorrow after i test the ph.
But yea Ive been trying to figure out the slight curling of the tips (i think it might be that the space im growing them im is getting too small for them but im not sure)
The yellowing like you said is only occuring in the bottom... and as far as i can tell the yellowing and cupping is only happening to the leaves that were originally part of the clone i bought, all the new growth since I bought it has been healthy except for that curling of the tips...I'm not sure what this could be.
lol cant believe you were able to see burnt tips in these pics, those happened when i untied one of the plants, it shot up like crazy and i didnt adjust the lights properly, so a couple of the leaves were actually touching the bulb when i checked on them, but it was very minimal burning (i hope)...
I realize i'm gonna need to check the ph level before i ask for any help on this, but i appreciate the interest thanks! ill post ph levels and new pics tomorow


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont always come on everyday anymore but let us know when you get your tester, you want a ph of 6.0-7.0. I prefer in the 6.5-6.8 range as you get the best nutrient availability for the most part.
As long as the run off isnt obstructiong your drainage your fine. I water heavy every watering, at least as much water as soil in the pot. It helps prevent salt buildups and in this case it might not matter much but counter to what you'd think when watering heavy the containers feel lighter earlier. I was going 5(sometimes even 6) days before they were light again and when i started watering heavy it went down to about 3. Lets you get in more lighter feedings.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 27, 2011)

awsemone plants there lad rep given..sweet as mate..had to hit ya with rep for them..well worth it


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 27, 2011)

ok im buying the ph tester in a bit... but before i go to the hydro store i wanted to post some new pics of the girls...
This is day 17, i untied the one that was tied down but i think im gonna tie it back down to let the branches in the middle grow a little more.
I should be transplanting these within the next couple of days and moving them to the flowering room... let me know what you think!

Lets start off with a pic of that 3 stem growth ive been showing in other pics... so we can see the difference between 4 days ago and now =)







side by side pic of the 2 girls...













heres what they both look like from the top...













thanks again for your interest guys! Sorry about the blurry pics =)


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a quick update, I checked the PH of the run-off water and it's at 6.45...
Ive heard the run-off ph should be lower than the desired ph, anyone have any idea if this is true?


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 29, 2011)

found some mites... damage on the leaves is very minimal but im gonna address the problem as soon as the store opens...damn lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 29, 2011)

very nice and mites are a pain in the arse pal hope all is goin ok ill be watchin...


----------



## sykodelic (Jul 29, 2011)

ok so I sprayed both the plants with Mighty Wash... i heard this stuff is really good.
I'm gonna wait a few days and spray again to make sure all the mites are dead. Supposedly the first spray (if sprayed properly) will get rid of all the mites. After that ill just do preventative sprays every couple of weeks until like the second week of flowering. Im really glad I caught it early


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 30, 2011)

looks real good, good thing you got the mites early. Are they alternating nodes yet?


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 1, 2011)

darkdestruction420 said:


> looks real good, good thing you got the mites early. Are they alternating nodes yet?


 im not exactly sure what you mean... if you mean are the mites alternating nodes, then no they're not...
If you mean something else then... sorry lol


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 1, 2011)

DAY 22 UPDATE!!!

So As Far as I can tell, there is no new mite damage since I sprayed the plants with mighty wash (I sprayed them twice)
And the mite damage that is there, in my opinion, looks very minimal... I can count 4 leaves with damage and it's not too much.
Here is a pic of the leaf with the most damage on it







Other than that, they're doing great! still growing at a rapid rate... I'm really loving the one that I LST, but the one I topped is looking just as healthy except for the 2 branches I bent to experiment with the supercropping method...

this is the one i topped a couple of times and then supercropped, its not easy to see in this pic though






this is the LST plant.... looking soooo good













my flower room is very close to completion =) I was taking a long time because its hard to mount a 740 cfm fan + can 100 filter with no help lol but I got a buddy to help me out and all that needs to be done in that room is put up the lights and cover the floor....

thanks for watching guys! let me know what you think!


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 1, 2011)

here's a sneak peak at the room so far...
This room was built from the ground up specifically for growing purposes.
Its a 10x10 room with a 2.5x3.5 small room inside it for vegging.
The whole room is insulated and drywalled except for that wall in the picture, that's the wall that I'm gonna mount my ballasts from so I decided to go with wood rather than drywall for that section. Also the small veg room is built from wood. The electrical work was done to be able to handle a few 1k HPS lights (I'll only be using 2 of them), plus all my other appliances...

In this pic you can see my fan+can filter... that's the fan that's gonna be connected to my 2 HPS lights which will exhaust through that hole on the right wall.
Theres a smaller fan plus a/c unit pulling in air from the other side of the room (to the left of this pic).
The flower room will be controlled by a sentinel chhc-1 co2+temp controller, and the smaller room will only be equipped with an exhaust fan that mounts at the top of the room. As that exhaust fan pulls out air from the veg room, it also pulls in air from the flower room (which is very regulated).
on paper it all sounds good... lol


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 2, 2011)

By the way my PH levels are at 6.4 and 6.1... should i start watering them separately and add ph up for the 1 plant thats 6.1? 
Can someone tell me why they have different ph readings? same strain, same soil, same nutes...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice lad..keep em comin..


----------



## 0calli (Aug 3, 2011)

well done from start to finish and if ya dont mind how much did the fan setup cost ya ?


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 3, 2011)

i bought the filter new for 220 and the fan retails for like 250 but i got a good deal on it, its a ecoplus supreme 740 cfm... i would suggest craigslist if you wanna save money =) sometimes you find good deals there, ducting and things like that u can get pretty cheap...


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 3, 2011)

hey guys had some time to set up the room a little today... heres a couple of pics of how it looks so far

The ratcheting hangers that are holding the piece of duct will actially be holding another light













its only messy for now... but itll be clean tomorow hopefully if i finish






earlier i said this room was 2.5 by 3.5, i meant to say 2.5 by 7.5
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m218/sykodelic/Photo0034.jpg


----------



## Gaia's.Grower (Aug 3, 2011)

you have a different ph due to different rates of nutrient uptake. Plants pump out CO2 from the roots in order to create a chemical gradient that allows them to uptake certain nutrients. The exact reactions are a little out of the scope of this forum (I can provide them if you'd like), but what is important is that all other charges are balanced out except: there is one reaction where 1 hydrogen is removed from water. 

The hydrogen is utilized by the plant but the OH- remains in the soil (the - at the end of the OH- indicates a negative charge, OH- is therefore a proton acceptor and by definition a base in the world of acids and bases [just for general info - acids are proton donors and in general are positively charged, bases are proton acceptors and in general are negatively charged]). As more OH- molecules collect your soil ph slowly rises. The individual plants with control the rate by which the ph rises by the rate at which each plant uptakes nutrients from the soil. 

Hope that is a good enough answer to your ph question
Some fun relevant info:

Although it may seem intuitive then that as the ph rises to its maximum that all available nutrients would be utilized (after all isn't it the exchange of nutrients that is causing the rise in ph? If so, once the ph stops rising there should be no more nutrients for the plant to uptake) then more fertilizers should be added (NOT TRUE). However, it is not, i repeat not the lack of nutrients that causes the maximum rise in ph to be achieved. It IS the restrictions on nutrient uptake due to ph restrictions on nutrient uptake that cause the maximum ph to be achieved.

What does that all that crap mean? 
(**it should be noted that this specifically applies to growing programs that do not have well established beneficial bacteria and fungi. If you have well established beneficial bacteria and fungi they will regulate all ph and nutrient exchange.**)

watch your ph and find out when it peaks. At this point add water that has been PHed to the appropriate ph to bring your soil ph to the desired ph 5.5 - 6.5 depending on strain, etc. (Also i'll mention this process is way more straight forward and much easier for hydro, but works the same in soil. The biochemistry is easier to study and interact with in hydro, but I'll repeat: it works the same in soil.) 

You should repeat the process anytime the ph has reached its maximum (also I will repeat here as well just for thoroughness: you have to determine the ph max by adding clean water and testing the run out each time in between feedings, once that run off ph doesn't continue increasing this is your ph max. It should be around 7.5-8.5 depending on your individual factors.)

Once you decrease your ph and it doesn't rise this is when your medium is out of nutrients and this is when you should feed. 

It will take a lot of experience with each particular strain and in some cases each plant, but once you have this process felt out it will help avoid overfeeding and also help save on fertilizer cost.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

mornin nice update lad hope all goin well pal..


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice i love growing OG kush looking good 

show those mites who's boss man fuck those little bastards


----------



## htx23 (Aug 4, 2011)

ddamm nice plants.. i just got 2 clones of bubbakush n its goin to be my 1st grow. im really excited lol... keep it up i hope mines come out as good.


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 4, 2011)

htx23 said:


> ddamm nice plants.. i just got 2 clones of bubbakush n its goin to be my 1st grow. im really excited lol... keep it up i hope mines come out as good.


thanks! and good luck with your grow!


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 6, 2011)

bought some seeds today! I dont know if I should start a new thread for that grow or just mix it in with this one...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

mix it with this one what diod u buy pal


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 8, 2011)

I bough some white fire og from Raskal (breeder).
Its a cross between a triangle kush pheno (3 way cross of unknown OGs from florida) which they call "the white" because of its frostiness, and a Fire OG (the clone only pheno).
I popped 5 seeds out of the 11 that were in the pack (got lucky with 1 extra!) Im pretty sure all the phenos will be keepers so itll be hard deciding which one/s to keep...
I'm gonna grow all 5 with no topping or anything, to compare actual yields and potency and then from those ill pick the best pheno and run that a few more times

fingers crossed! Im sprouting them in soil like nature intended


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 10, 2011)

So the room is comming along... the flower room is done except my electronics are not plugged into controllers yet...and now i just need to finish up the veg room, here are some pics I took during the warm up period of my hps light
let me know what you think!


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 10, 2011)

Great room mate. Looking forward to it all. Subbed for following


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 10, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> Great room mate. Looking forward to it all. Subbed for following


Thanks man I appreciate it!
Well heres a little update on the seeds.... all 5 that i popped have sprouted and are already growing out of the soil much faster than I expected which is awesome...
heres the one leading the race


----------



## upthearsenal (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the room fella, very well put together. I'm subbed up for this one.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking good so far, Think Il sub!


----------



## dirk d (Aug 10, 2011)

looking good bra! you scored with the white fire. been waiting a year to get them. good luck and keep up the excellent work.


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 13, 2011)

so I havent been able to get any decent pics... but i was able to get a couple more warm up pictures...
the room is a little messy coz im still putting finishing touches but its pretty much done...
Im gonna use this first pic as a reference

this pic was taken from the veg room door... its my a/c, co2 tank (empty right now), and intake fan.






these next 3 pics were taken from that wall where the a/c or from the corner where the intake fan is


the girls... going into flowering starting today






this is a pic of the veg room... I didnt see the sense in having a 9 foot tall veg room, so i made it tall enough so that i can be there confortably but i left a space on top of the room which I will cover with panda film for cleanliness and use as my drying closet, and section off a piece if i need storage space. 





the door is on the left in that picture, the next pic shows the veg room with the door open






a couple of pics of the veg room (still under construction)











and last but definitely not least...

white fire babies...












the girls from the top looking very healthy...






Sorry about the crappy quality guys! i will get some good pics soon!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

looks a decent setup lad..what plants are under the t5s lad


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 13, 2011)

those are the white fire seedlings they're looking great


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

i have grey fire ones lol..should breed them lol..


----------



## sykodelic (Aug 13, 2011)

lol that would be interesting... "silver fire" 

so... after getting rid of a light leaking problem, i can happily say that my 2 OG girls are experiencing their first day of flowering as we speak!

My seedlings are 6 days old and ive been feeding them nothing but water, when would be a good time to start with some nutes?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

not yet pal maybe 3 weeks old and start them on 1/4 strenght and build them up as they get stronger mate


----------



## sykodelic (Sep 19, 2011)

Been really busy lately, but a major update is comming up soon with lots of pics... here's a sneak peak for now...


----------



## Wajimaya (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow very nice yield from your girls. Subing!


----------



## sykodelic (Sep 30, 2011)

quick update again... i really need to start uploading all my pics...
anyway heres the girls flowering


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice grow


----------



## troutie (Oct 4, 2011)

they are supper nice looking


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 13, 2011)

took some 3d pics!! check them out!

can't upload them here but i found this website where you can view them, so i uploaded them there, here's the links...
EDIT: If clicking on the link doesnt take you to the image, copying and pasting the link WILL work =)

here are my 2 flowering girls... the 2 ogk plants i started this thread with...
http://i.3dporch.com/uhp4.wiggle.gif
http://i.3dporch.com/d6tu.wiggle.gif

and here are the 5 white fire grown from seed... I arranged them in different ways to show the different phenos...

http://i.3dporch.com/ixky.wiggle.gif
http://i.3dporch.com/cn41.wiggle.gif
http://i.3dporch.com/m9jo.wiggle.gif
http://i.3dporch.com/hwha.wiggle.gif

and here are the clones i took from the 5 wifi

http://i.3dporch.com/mjjf.wiggle.gif

hope you guys like the pics! i wish i could keep this thread updated regularly but im just too busy... 

Im flushing the 2 girls right now getting ready to harvest soon... trichs are all cloudy right now.
And the 5 wifi are on day 2 of flower...


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice girls.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

looking great bro excellent work mate...


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks guys! having this 3d camera makes me wanna upload this thread more often... so i probably will =)


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 13, 2011)

What happened to "Lots of Pics"?

Edit: sorry didn't see your last post. Im excited!


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 15, 2011)

haha thx for the interest...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 15, 2011)

yo sky whows da grow!?!


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 15, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> yo sky whows da grow!?!


where? page 5 I put up some links to 3D pictures, sorry but i can't upload those 3D pics here... so just copy and paste the links (clicking on them will give you an error, but copying and pasting works)
Enjoy! I will be putting up lots more 3D pics soon...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful. Lookin' very OG.

Excellent first grow.


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 15, 2011)

Woah your camera is awesome. I was curious how your camera was gonna make a 3d image, but makes sense now.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 15, 2011)

sykodelic said:


> where? page 5 I put up some links to 3D pictures, sorry but i can't upload those 3D pics here... so just copy and paste the links (clicking on them will give you an error, but copying and pasting works)
> Enjoy! I will be putting up lots more 3D pics soon...


yea more of the 3D thats hella sick, web technology needs to catch up haha. but they r still pretty bad ass as is!


what a bout 4D weed? Whoa......


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 15, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Almost as good as shit


Hey. I'm just saying this because I'm not sure you know, but the strain is "Island Sweet Skunk".


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 15, 2011)

Wajimaya said:


> Woah your camera is awesome. I was curious how your camera was gonna make a 3d image, but makes sense now.


Thanks! Im actually using my phone for these... it has 2 cameras side by side and they take the same picture at the same time for that 3d effect...
They look so vibrant on my phone though, I wish the quality would stay intact when i upload the pics but like ^NoR*[email protected] said, the internet needs to catch up to this technology...


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 15, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> yea more of the 3D thats hella sick, web technology needs to catch up haha. but they r still pretty bad ass as is!
> 
> 
> what a bout 4D weed? Whoa......


more pics are definitely coming soon =)
Id love to be able to upload a 3d movie of my grow room but im pretty sure thats impossible right now... they really need to catch up


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 15, 2011)

sykodelic said:


> more pics are definitely coming soon =)
> Id love to be able to upload a 3d movie of my grow room but im pretty sure thats impossible right now... they really need to catch up


 
im sub'd!!! so hopefully within the next few months shit gets updated, a video would be sick as fuck i cant wait!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

mornin hows things in the garden...


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin hows things in the garden...


Things are great! I'm transplanting my wifi clones today from the aerocloner into dixie cups... and ill probably transplant the 5 flowering wifi into 5 gallon pots
I started taking pictures of each wifi separately to show the structural differences but i was interrupted yesterday so ill probably finish that today too, but here are a couple of those pics... 
(by the way i figured out a way to upload them to riu)

 (this is my tallest girl)

 (this one looks like its gonna be my yielder)


And the 2 OGK are getting cut down soon so ive been flushing for about 10 days now... 
Hope everyone is having a great day! mine is gonna be a busy one...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

looks good mate...


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 19, 2011)

hey guys quick update...
Ill be harvesting next monday coz this week i got a lot of stuff to do, plus they could stand to grow another week (trichs have been milky white for a while now...)
But since i'm running out of meds i cut down a couple of bottom nugs, heres some pics!


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 27, 2011)

So Ive been in the grow room harvesting a couple of hours a day for the past 3 days...
here are some harvest pictures!
First a couple of pre trim nugs...


some trimmmed nugs...(couple of 3d pics in there)


This is about how much ive done so far...


this is how much is left...



im not complaining =)


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

them buds look tasty mate nice work bro...very nice indeed....


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 27, 2011)

absolutly wonderful!!

syk well done


----------



## sykodelic (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks guys! lol i did about 3 hrs of trimming today and im still only about 70% done... im trying not to be a perfectionist about it but its hard...
Tomorrow i have a day off so im gonna handle the rest.
Cant wait to post some pics of the final product... but before then ill keep u guys updated on the white fires... they're doing good <thats the update. lol ill post some pics of those probably tomorow or saturday... have a good night! or morning!


----------

